# Giant Vector seatpost yokes and cradle



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Saw this done at WeightWeenies/Starbike, but on a TCR one generation before mine. 

I had an inexpensive Chinese seatpost from the 'bay that I'm retiring, and decided to give this a try. Basically all that needed to be done is to drill out the front with a 5/16 bit.
















With that saddle I tend to get creaking with one-piece upper clamps, so weight savings aside there was motivation to try this. It's also way easier to remove the saddle when cleaning. 

EDIT: Not long after making this thread and looking up aftermarket cradles, I decided to take a shot at also shaving down the Vector's cradle so it clears the bolt when placed backwards. This is so the rail clamping surface is more evenly-set.

Being in the weight weenie section, I ironically didn't record weights. The example at starbike's forum projected a 19 gram savings using Parts of Passion yokes (which I'm considering going for) vs the stock upper piece. Add boring out one of the holes, shaving the cradle, ditching the rear anchor nut and spherical washer (since the yokes are spherical anyway), it's surely gonna be more than 20 grams saved.


----------

